# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Brought home a blue one

## Tropicok

The trip to Tulsa today was interesting and I came home from the herp show with a _D. auratus_, an orchid, fruit flies and crickets.   They had tons of turtles, many that I had seen only in books.  I really wanted a giant tree frog but decided $150 was too much so I bought a dart froglet.  The albino redeye tree frogs were darling.   We'll see how it goes.  I just know I'm gonna hate the fruit flies.  Pics soon.

----------


## Kurt

Fruit flies aren't so bad. Now by giant treefrog, do you mean _Litoria infrafrenata_ or _Phyllomedusa bicolor_.

----------


## Tropicok

Sorry, Kurt, that was a vague description but I was tired after a long, happy day.  The tree frog was a waxy-monkey or _Phyllomedusa bicolor.   _ The $5 orchid was a _dendro_ which should get smallish yellow blooms.  My _D. auratus_ has survived the night.   The four of us had 2 snow geckos, a crested gecko and the dart frog in a styrofoam container with small heat packs on the 2-hr. drive home including a late lunch break. Weather outside was 30 degrees.

----------


## Tropicok

Actually, the frog is green and black.  I don't know why I said blue except it looks sort of turquoise to me.

----------


## Tropicok

This little dart froglet is driving me nuts.  One minute he is in bottom corner of tank and "blink" he managed a hop to a leaf completely opposite.  I'm terrified he will get out and I need to stop checking  on him 10 times a day.  They are so quick.   Just wanted to get that out of my system.

----------


## Kurt

My dart never freaks me out like that. He/she could never escape from his enclosure. The fruit flies can't even escape!

----------


## John Clare

_Dendrobates auratus_ are group frogs and most races are somewhat nervous.  I would provide significant amounts of cover for the frog and hope for the best.

----------


## Tropicok

Did I see the word "*never*" in your post?  Oh oh, you have jinxed yourself now. :Big Grin:   I have a fern and a short piece of pothos plus a piece of spaghum.  I took out the coconut hut.  I plan on buying at least two more _D. auratus_ from the same dealer to make a group.  You are right in that the small tank is not very secure (a cover problem) but will be getting a better setup soon.   This forum has been such a good source of info.  Thanks to all.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome. My dart frog tank is heavily planted, some my little guy never goes into panic mode.

----------

